# Cat Spoons Rat



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

Out of 5 rats, Anga has got to be the weirdest of them all. Last night, she 'showered' under the faucet in the kitchen sink while my cat Mia drank water. Caught it on video, but haven't uploaded it. She cleans the German Shepherds teeth, and today she's napping with Ben.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

And another picture


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

So adorable❤ Most cats would kill or hurt a rat, but somehow yours don't and Anga trust him so much that she even sleeps with him looking forward to the video


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

I have to load it from my camera to my phone and then upload from my pc. The file is too big to upload from my phone and I haven't bothered to figure out if I can reduce the file size


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

The cat in the picture is one of the easiest going cats I've ever had. His name is Ben. It seems that his brother, Legalos, is always trying to pick fights. Ben, who out weighs Legalos by close to 10 lbs, just sits down and tries to love on him! It's like he's saying, "Aw, my poor baby brother! Do you need some love?" All the cats love Ben. I have a 2 year old cat that tries to nurse on him. He lets her, for a while. He used to let her 'nurse' longer, but one day she got her big adult teeth! 

He's a real sweat heart!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Ben and Anga are sooo adorable together. How long will they stay like that sleeping together?


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

Until I get up. Ben follows me around the house like a dog. He may be a mix, but that's typical Siamese behavior! His brother, also a Siamese mix, talks _and talks_, and *TALKS *_aaaaaallllllllllll the time!

_I tell him all the time that he talks so much, I can't hear what he's saying!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

catty-ratty said:


> Until I get up. Ben follows me around the house like a dog. He may be a mix, but that's typical Siamese behavior! His brother, also a Siamese mix, talks _and talks_, and *TALKS *_aaaaaallllllllllll the time!_I tell him all the time that he talks so much, I can't hear what he's saying!


Looks like a great pet family you have here❤


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

The video of her showering didn't turn out. I did upload the one of her cleaning the dogs teeth on a separate thread


----------

